# Vider mémoire



## Boboss29 (15 Décembre 2020)

Hello, j'ai un Apple TV 64 Go (HD),

et apparement il ne resterai plus que 3 Go de mémoire ... Je n'ai pas tant que ça d'appli installée, je pense donc qu'il s'agit du cache (Screensaver, Netflix, OCS, youtube, TV+, Disney, etc...), il y a un moyen de le vider simplement ?

Merci


----------



## maxou56 (15 Décembre 2020)

Boboss29 a dit:


> et apparement il ne resterai plus que 3 Go de mémoire


Bonsoir,
Tu peux installer une app pour voir le stockage, par exemple "TV info" (j'en ai d'autre mais elles ne sembles plus dispo sur le store)
Attention aussi au fonds d'écran, voir les réglages.
Sinon tu peux voir le poids de chaque app dans Réglages > général > gérer le stockage



Boboss29 a dit:


> je pense donc qu'il s'agit du cache (Screensaver, Netflix, OCS, youtube, TV+, Disney, etc...), il y a un moyen de le vider simplement ?


Bonne question. J'ai un 32GB et je la laisse ce débrouiller (j'ai entre 2 et 4GB de libre).

Edit: je viens de faire un test, le cache ce vide tous seul, j'avais 4.66Go de libre et j'ai téléchargé pour 9.5Go d'app/jeux et il me reste maintenant 1.72Go de libre


----------

